# All Slavic languages: "To be born as Slav is gift from God"



## ilocas2

Hello, how do you say this sentence in your language? Thanks

To be born as Slav is gift from God.

Czech: Narodit se jako Slovan je dar od Boha.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: Narodiť sa ako Slovan je dar / darom od Boha.


----------



## Gnoj

Macedonian:
Да се биде роден како Словен е дар од Бога.
Da se bide roden kako Sloven e dar od Boga.

or
Да се родиш Словен е дар од Бога.
Da se rodiš Sloven e dar od Boga.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

Roditi se kot Slovan je božje darilo.

Roditi se kot Slovan je darilo (od) Boga.


----------



## Kartof

Bulgarian: 

Да си роден Славиян е дар от Бога.
Da si roden Slavijan e dar ot Boga.


----------



## Gnoj

Kartof said:


> Bulgarian:
> 
> Да си роден Славиян е дар от Бога.
> Da si roden Slavijan e dar ot Boga.



Shouldn't it be _*с*лав*я*н*ин *_(slavjanin)?


----------



## Kartof

Gnoj said:


> Shouldn't it be _*с*лав*я*н*ин *_(slavjanin)?


Yea, it should be.  Sorry, it was late and I didn't read it over.


----------



## fdb

English: ....is a gift....


----------



## Gnoj

BCS:
Serbian: Roditi se kao Sloven je dar od Boga
Croatian: Roditi se kao Slaven je dar od Boga


----------



## Gergana

Bulgarian: *Да си роден славянин е дар од Бога./Да се родиш славянин е дар от Бога.*


----------



## Kosarar

Ukrainian: Народитися слов'янином - дар від Бога.
Russian: Родиться славянином - дар Божий.


----------

